# Need Some Vinyl Pricing Guide(ance)



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Hey vinylites. I need to get some basing for pricing vinyl jobs- this ain't my regular gig. Customer wants 2, 20"x18' vinyl lettering jobs.
The lettering is for a trailer, 18 feet long, 20" high letters. 1 color letters and a 2 color 16" x 20" logo. The job needs to be cut and weeded and applied to transfer tape- ONLY. Not applied to the vehicle.

How do I determine price for this? thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You might want to go to Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications and check out the cost calculator. It will give you an accurate cost for most any type transfer/vinyl.. The cost is low and will show you where you may have been missing revenue in the past


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Didn't see the cost calculator and this is for a vehicle, not t-shirts.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry for bad link...he has new site...it is Brinkman's Heatpress Transfer estimator

Even though it is for tees...the principal is the same...it calculate material/time etc for most any material

send him email or call to be sure


----------

